

Ask HN: What should i read to learn about Networks? - redxblood

So my question comes from the fact that yesterday, trying to install my router manually as i moved, i basically couldn&#x27;t. There were too many things i just don&#x27;t understand.
Eg: DNS, MAC adress, Subnet Masks, Ip address, etc<p>So i know that it&#x27;s a very extensive list of things to learn, but i have the time. 
What should i read &#x2F; page would you recommend?
======
runjake
Some recommended options:

\- Wikipedia

\- TCP/IP Networking by O'Reilly (a bit long in the tooth now, but still
relevant and gentle)

\- Network Warrior by O'Reilly (more focused on Cisco administration, but the
author is good at breaking things down)

\- TCP/IP Illustrated by WR Stevens (a deep dive down the rabbit hole)

~~~
redxblood
Sorry, what's the difference bretween Cisco and um, non cisco i guess?

~~~
runjake
It mostly deals with how to configure VLANs and IP routing on a Cisco device.
But the book also covers theory well and pretty thoroughly.

~~~
redxblood
Thanks a lot! I'll be sure to read them. :)

------
jlgaddis
[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/CCNA_Certification](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/CCNA_Certification)

It's (obviously) Cisco-centric, but networking isn't.

------
2close4comfort
To add one more to the list

Network Maintenance and Troubleshooting Guide: Field Tested Solutions for
Everyday Problems by Neal Allen

